
Ask HN: Non-technical day trading strategies? - coryl
I do fairly well with my stocks and cryptocurrency investments. My general strategy is to buy and hold. I have done well by sticking with what I know (tech).<p>I&#x27;m interested in dabbling in a bit of cryptocurrency day trading (maybe stocks later) but I don&#x27;t really believe in technical analysis and crazy graphing.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know what other kinds of strategies exist for day trading with the goal of making small profits every day. Listening&#x2F;watching for news?<p>Perhaps I should simply continue my buy and hold strategy and simply liquidate a small amount every month?
======
tboyd47
Only certain kinds of investments generate income, and those are profitable
businesses that pay dividends.

The key to investing in those is to buy them at a low price. Pretty hard for
average people to do that these days since we're in a stock price bubble.

You can only purchase at a low price if you have better information than the
market about what you're investing in.

~~~
coryl
Many investments do not generate income, and the profit is made from the
appreciation of the asset (ex. A Da Vinci painting, or gold).

You can make a profit off of the mispricing and misjudgment of others.

Better knowledge exists in many ways, not just insider news/current events.
Example: I understand what hashing algorithms are, the difference between
Proof of Work and Proof of Stake, therefore I may be better at judging the
feasibility of a cryptocurrency and thus better at valuing it.

~~~
tboyd47
That is essentially what I am saying.

What I think OP was asking for is strategies to beat the market by buying and
selling at the right time. I don't have any strategies like that, and would
advise against following any such "strategies."

If OP wants to take regular income from investing, the smartest thing to do is
just invest in businesses that pay regular dividends. Unfortunately, those
stocks are all very expensive now, but as they say, "them's the breaks." I
personally only invest in crypto and don't take any income from it.

~~~
coryl
Hey, thanks for replying. I am the same person.

I'm not really asking how to time buys and sells. I'm asking for models or
strategies that traders might use alternatively to graph reading. Ex. event
driven strategy (trading on news and rumors).

~~~
tboyd47
Hah! Woops, didn't look at your username :D

I'm definitely no authority on it but I would highly recommend Warren
Buffett's essays on investing.

~~~
coryl
Thanks, although I believe Buffet's general strategy is to buy undervalued
businesses for the longer term.

I was hoping for day trading strategies.

